# Help me find a good set of tires..



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Alright so im starting to look for a good set of Mud tires , but not sure what i really want or need.I have ITP Xls now and im not to happy.I find myself High centered all the time, stuck on slick hill climbs and tiny rutts just after a pit. The mud is very different around here.We go from a redish clay,to thick gumbo mud around farms to hardbottom creeks. I looked at two tires, Zillas and outlaws. Any one have a opinion on what tire and size ? I think 29.5 skinnies would be sweet and they look great. but if 28 or 30" zillas will preform just as good i would go that rout cuz its cheaper...Either way though im tired of getting stuck not to mention all the flats i get..:thinking:

Thanks..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i say Zilla's dont know if you can fit at 30 back there on the sra but if so go for it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Outlaws are gonna outperform zilla's in the mud no doubt, but, zilla's are going to be much more forgiving everywhere else.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Nother quick question..Its either going to be zillas or Outlaws, should i get 10s all the way around or 12s in back 10 up < I just dont know ?? will 10s all the way around float ? The tires probably will be 28s, i dont wana start breakin to much..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

depends on which one you go with. If you get laws I'd say go 10 front 12 rear, if you get zilla's id say go wide all the way around.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

outlaws!!!! it's just money they make it every day:bigok:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I have the 28" zillas they go preaty darn good but i think im going for the laws later this year 31s.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

The problem with breakage of axles isn't a direct result of tire size or height. Agressive tread is what really breaks parts IMO. Laws have parallel sidewall hard paddles so that when you're in thick mud or deep water and you're on the throttle to get out, if you hit a root, stump or other immovable object, the chance of breakage is much greater. I stay on Zillas for that very reason...a much more forgiving tire, they trail well and are above average in mud.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> depends on which one you go with. If you get laws I'd say go 10 front 12 rear, if you get zilla's id say go wide all the way around.


So if i go 28 zillas put rear tires all the way around..?:thinking:


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Brutetherapy said:


> So if i go 28 zillas put rear tires all the way around..?:thinking:


 Yes. I have wides all around and they ride and handle pretty good. Even at 80 mph, they are smooth and stable, no wobble or anything.


----------



## mwmorris88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I also have wides on all four corners and love it. The zillas have done well in mud and trail riding so unless your in mud all the time get the zillas.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yep.. I had 27x11's on all 4 and loved them.


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

I think im gonna get zillas but if im goin with a 7 rim how big can i go on width with the tires


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I have 30x11's on 14x7 rims. If you have 12x7 rims you can put the 28x12's on there. They will be just fine.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

One of my real good friends has a 06 650 SRA with a 2in lift and 28x9.5x12 Outlaws all the way around and it works 100% the way it should. I mean he follows me EVERYWHERE I go and sometimes he even goes first, and its very rare that I have to pull him out...he just has to work harder than I do


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

well im thinkin itp t7 series bead lock rims with 28x9.5x12 zillas but if 28x12s will fit i would love that i just thought that 5in wider tires wouldnt fit but yeah thats what i wanted anyway


----------

